# Parler is back up. Woohoo!



## wonkeytonk (Feb 17, 2021)

They're facing a few technical login/sign up difficulties, but they've found a host.
I should log in on Goldleaf on my Switch!

Or my good ol' vita when I figure out how to use that stupid SSL Enso plugin


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Fascists' on their way to tell you why that's a bad thing...


----------



## Seliph (Feb 17, 2021)

As a self-identified Fascist, I think this is a bad thing because parler is stinky and dumb and also this is literally 1984 oh my god?


----------



## wonkeytonk (Feb 17, 2021)

Seliph said:


> As a self-identified Fascist, I think this is a bad thing because parler is stinky and dumb and also this is literally 1984 oh my god?


When obviously the opposite side could just as much accuse leftists of creating 1894.


----------



## notimp (Feb 17, 2021)

Russians did it.  (DDoS-Guard)

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/19/technology/parler-russian-company.html

edit: Now hosting still a minimum of a third (?) of their infrastructure:
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2021/01/ddos-guard-to-forfeit-internet-space-occupied-by-parler/

edit2: Registrar currently is Epik Inc:
https://news.avclub.com/parler-the-app-that-swears-it-isnt-just-for-nazis-is-1846280201
(Article is a little hyperbole, but - yeah...)


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 17, 2021)

I guarantee its just an fbi honeypot


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2021)

No objection a less censorious platform existing, however I would rather a proper hardened p2p one being it and not having to cater to the whims of tech companies that think they know better.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Feb 17, 2021)

notimp said:


> Russians did it.  (DDoS-Guard)
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/19/technology/parler-russian-company.html
> 
> ...


>cites NYtimes...


----------



## linuxares (Feb 17, 2021)

They never heard about IPFS?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

linuxares said:


> They never heard about IPFS?


This?
I've never actually seen this before until recently: this is the second time I've seen it pop up.
What exactly is it? Torrenting but with websites? I don't quite understand it.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 17, 2021)

StarGazerTom said:


> This?
> I've never actually seen this before until recently: this is the second time I've seen it pop up.
> What exactly is it? Torrenting but with websites? I don't quite understand it.


De-centralized internet more or less. I've tested it a bit, and it works quite well.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

linuxares said:


> De-centralized internet more or less. I've tested it a bit, and it works quite well.


Cool, I'll check it out. Cheers for the info.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 17, 2021)

StarGazerTom said:


> Cool, I'll check it out. Cheers for the info.


Cloudflare supports it :3


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 17, 2021)

LoL, is tRUMP on it?


----------



## notimp (Feb 18, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Cloudflare supports it :3


?

https://community.cloudflare.com/t/...-off-of-cloudflares-public-dns-servers/245452

Is it opposite day already?



> A new Parler would also have to deal with setting up Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) protection. Major DDoS companies such as Cloudflare have no interest in protecting Parler. Still, DDoS protection for controversial sites is essential. Cloudflare dumping 8chan was a major reason why the site almost went under. Today, VanwaTech-based sites rely on DDoS-Guard, a Russian DDoS protection company.


https://www.zdnet.com/article/parle...put-all-your-eggs-in-one-public-cloud-basket/


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

It's like the conservative trash have never heard of a Discord server.


----------



## notimp (Feb 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It's like the conservative trash have never heard of a Discord server.


And then bank on everyone in there being protected by untracable VPN chains they bought for 1.5 USD a month, while not having any of the propagation possibilities of social media networks?

Parler is PR - not a backchannel.

*Making time in three months to explain to everyone again, that Facebook (Instagram) is an advertising/PR company.*


----------



## linuxares (Feb 18, 2021)

notimp said:


> ?
> 
> https://community.cloudflare.com/t/...-off-of-cloudflares-public-dns-servers/245452
> 
> ...


It supports IPFS... read my messages before it


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 18, 2021)

Retards were always going to congregate, might as well know where they all are.


----------



## notimp (Feb 18, 2021)

linuxares said:


> It supports IPFS... read my messages before it


Sorry, I only look at public posturing.

If IPFS is peer to peer what prevents blocking of IP ranges? With Parler you are not talking about a 'document file' you are talking about a database so traffic heavy - people are laughing at it, because it really is a stepchild of Amazon Cloud Hosting - to have made any sense, economics wise.

The idea that this could become a lean distributed network that hops nodes and serves the same purpose is - phantasy. (At least there is no proof of concept I'm aware of.)

So again - is it opposite day already?

edit: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=25815945


----------



## regnad (Feb 18, 2021)

I thought you QAnoners were all on CB radios now in preparation for the StOrM on Mar 2, or whenever it is you move the goalposts to after that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It's like the conservative trash have never heard of a Discord server.


Discord have banned plenty of people for "wrongthink" as well, and have done for some years now.
Moreover even if that were not the case then they have the possibility to -- not like they allow you to run your own servers, have their protocol be open source or anything else that otherwise sees you able to set things up by yourself and direct people to it a la IRC, XMPP, SIP, simple email mailing lists and things you can have the uptight project runners say begone foul person and still have your own client and server and thus not care what of the many and varying sensibilities you might have offended.
It is also hard to link to chats in a discord from the normal internet, be discovered from the normal internet, browse chats and whatever else.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Retards were always going to congregate, might as well know where they all are.


Reminds me of a "ban trap" 4chan once set up


----------



## djpannda (Feb 18, 2021)

oh look at all the fine people actively posting on Parler.....*Fine people*........


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

djpannda said:


> oh look at all the fine people actively posting on Parler.....*Fine people*........


I love how it's a ton of racist names and then "mark"


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 18, 2021)

Not really sure why anyone who cares about social media would use a dumpster fire like Parler. Minds is better if you care about freedom of expression but don't want to have to deal with those psycho alt-right types. Also, considering Milo Yiannopolis got himself banned from Parler for (ironically) homophobic, inside of a week, should be a good indicator that at the very least, Parler is not as much of an open platform as people think it is.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 18, 2021)

Well at least it's good to have a website or two where people aren't banned for breathing in the wrong direction.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Well at least it's good to have a website or two where people aren't banned for breathing in the wrong direction.


Parler isn't the best example for that, as they kinda have a racist problem


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Parler isn't the best example for that, as they kinda have a racist problem


ah well. It's near impossible to find a neutral website nowadays. Twitter with one end of the spectrum, Parler on the other


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> ah well. It's near impossible to find a neutral website nowadays. Twitter with one end of the spectrum, Parler on the other


I'd hang out with the decent twitter people over the racist cunts on Parler any day.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'd hang out with the decent twitter people over the racist cunts on Parler any day.


I wouldn't call Twitterites decent XD


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> I wouldn't call Twitterites decent XD


I mean, I've met plenty of pretty decent people on Twitter


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

wonkeytonk said:


> They're facing a few technical login/sign up difficulties, but they've found a host.
> I should log in on Goldleaf on my Switch!
> 
> Or my good ol' vita when I figure out how to use that stupid SSL Enso plugin


I legit forgot who you were for a minute until I remembered you were the guy that treats every mod deletion of one of his crackpot posts like some act of Orwellian censorship instead of *literally built into the forum rules


*


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, I've met plenty of pretty decent people on Twitter


Same, everyone I've met on there so far have been nice, left-leaning people. Most of the world has left-leaning values in their societies, and I think a lot of people forget that right-leaning ideologies are not only hateful, but also the minority in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Same, everyone I've met on there so far have been nice, left-leaning people. Most of the world has left-leaning values in their societies, and I think a lot of people forget that right-leaning ideologies are not only hateful, but also the minority in the grand scheme of things.


I’ve met a few terrible people but I think that just comes with the course of being openly non-cis on the internet. Other than the normal unwanted attention, most of the time I end up meeting some decent people.
As for Parler, I am definitely not the kind of person who would have a good time having account on there. So it being back up isn’t something I care too much about. The Right can have their safe space and I won’t bother them there.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> the Right can have their safe space and I won’t bother them there.


The funny part is it's hosted on Russian servers now, lmao!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> The funny part is it's hosted on Russian servers now, lmao!


I’m shocked! Shocked! Well, not that shocked.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The Right can have their safe space and I won’t bother them there.


Well, they can... unless they use it to plan and coordinate another insurrection...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Well, they can... unless they use it to plan and coordinate another insurrection...


They would use any site or just go deeper. At this point, I would rather them stay on the surface where their plans can be monitored, tracked, and planned for.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> They would use any site or just go deeper. At this point, I would rather them stay on the surface where their plans can be monitored, tracked, and planned for.


yeah
also parler's flaws, like deletion not actually being deletion and admins being able to view private shit... those need to stay
a site entirely composed of delusional far right fuckbrains with seemingly no limits to what they'll do for Trump, one that has resulted in a planned insurrection before at that, needs to be actively monitorable by the government
and tbh, the public as well
like if you're going to go on a platform like parler that basically only exists because your views are so dangerously toxic that you or your talking heads got banned from all the other ones...
*those views being yours should be public knowledge*
it's like one grand wall of shame
like "so you want us to not block your speech from view... ok then!"


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> yeah
> also parler's flaws, like deletion not actually being deletion and admins being able to view private shit... those need to stay
> a site entirely composed of delusional far right fuckbrains with seemingly no limits to what they'll do for Trump, one that has resulted in a planned insurrection before at that, needs to be actively monitorable by the government
> and tbh, the public as well
> ...


Precisely! Letting them have their little safe space and being allowed to say all of their horrible ideas in a public setting means being prepared for them when they do something stupid and or violent again. It's better they don't consider going deeper because it means easier tracking and monitoring.
Edit: Plus maybe once people get tired of GBAtemp's staff "censoring" their posts, they might leave to Parler.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Precisely! Letting them have their little safe space and being allowed to say all of their horrible ideas in a public setting means being prepared for them when they do something stupid and or violent again. It's better they don't consider going deeper because it means easier tracking and monitoring.


If they want absolute publicity, they can have it.
If they want absolute privacy, they can have it.
If they want to go fuck themselves in a Luddic corner by actually practicing what they preach and staying off of social media (since clearly all of it is controlled by the malevolent Big Tech[TM] /s), they can do that.
"Choose your starter! You can only pick one!"


Lilith Valentine said:


> Plus maybe once people get tired of GBAtemp's staff "censoring" their posts, they might leave to Parler.


oh my god yes
ironically, I betcha this thread's OP would be the first to go
the guy practically has a fetish for necroposting his own *rightfully MOD-DELETED posts/threads*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Precisely! Letting them have their little safe space and being allowed to say all of their horrible ideas in a public setting means being prepared for them when they do something stupid and or violent again. It's better they don't consider going deeper because it means easier tracking and monitoring.
> Edit: Plus maybe once people get tired of GBAtemp's staff "censoring" their posts, they might leave to Parler.


That would be amazing


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That would be amazing


Imagine the Temp where members don’t believe every removed post is a personal attack to them ;O;


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Imagine the Temp where members don’t believe every removed post is a personal attack to them ;O;


Is such a paradise even possible?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Is such a paradise even possible?


When they leave to Parler, all things will be possible! ;O;


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lol acting like you're not well annoyed Parler is back online. You are, you're gutted.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

shamzie said:


> Lol acting like you're not well annoyed Parler is back online. You are, you're gutted.


That's some weird level of projection you got going on there. Why should I be annoyed over the Right wanting a safe space? I think I've given some pretty clear reasons why I actually want Parler to be online.


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 19, 2021)

The whole thread is just liberals being sarcastic. Kick people off a platform you all disagree with, celebrate when every major tech corp shuts them down. None of you are happy about it really


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

shamzie said:


> The whole thread is just liberals being sarcastic. Kick people off a platform you all disagree with, celebrate when every major tech corp shuts them down. None of you are happy about it really


Ew I'm not a liberal


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

shamzie said:


> The whole thread is just liberals being sarcastic. Kick people off a platform you all disagree with, celebrate when every major tech corp shuts them down. None of you are happy about it really


No, we'd be happy either way.
Either alt-right assholes get pissed about not getting to vent their horrific bigotry in front of everyone, which provides a delicious dish of purified schadenfreude, or they remain in public monitorable view where everyone can see what moronic scumbags they are.
It's win/win for us, and whine/whine for you.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

shamzie said:


> The whole thread is just liberals being sarcastic. Kick people off a platform you all disagree with, celebrate when every major tech corp shuts them down. None of you are happy about it really


Lol, I am not a Liberal, that being said, get over yourself. Just because you have deeply rooted insecurities, doesn't mean everyone else feels the same.
Most of us actually want Parler online because it actually means their moronic behavior can be watched by the public eye. Kicking them off their platform only forces them to go deeper and that's something we don't need happening. I would rather see their shitty beliefs be broadcast to the public than have no idea what's going on in their community.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Discord have banned plenty of people for "wrongthink" as well, and have done for some years now.


"Wrongthink" is a funny snarl word for way to say "bigotry with active intent to *act on said bigotry in a way that directly harms others*".


Lilith Valentine said:


> Lol, I am not a Liberal, that being said, get over yourself. Just because you have deeply rooted insecurities, doesn't mean everyone else feels the same.
> Most of us actually want Parler online because it actually means their moronic behavior can be watched by the public eye. Kicking them off their platform only forces them to go deeper and that's something we don't need happening. I would rather see their shitty beliefs be broadcast to the public than have no idea what's going on in their community.


I _am _a Liberal (though now that I think about it, probably closer to a Progressive) and I just find it so hilarious when braindead trolls feel the need to use this one specific sub-party set of ideologies and positions as a snarl word for the entire party. I swear, they couldn't even keep bigoted subgroup profiling out of _politics,_ and it just shows how built on bigotry and resentment their platform is right now.
And yeah, we love it when people broadcast their intense, palpable dickery to the public- it just makes said dickery infinitely more obvious and harder to irrationally defend!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> "Wrongthink" is a funny snarl word for way to say "bigotry with active intent to *act on said bigotry in a way that directly harms others*".



Really? Because I thought it an amusing allusion to 1984, one of the great cultural touchstones when it comes to discussing censorship and people trying to control the thoughts of others. A rather amusing position to be in as a tool that aims to help people communicate too.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Really? Because I thought it an amusing allusion to 1984, one of the great cultural touchstones when it comes to discussing censorship and people trying to control the thoughts of others. A rather amusing position to be in as a tool that aims to help people communicate too.


I got the reference. (Tbh, if you're discussing politics in today's aggressively partisan world and HAVEN'T read 1984, you're losing out on not only an important tale of authoritarianism gone wrong but a powerful tool to use as a straw-man argument.)
However, it's basically become a snarl word used by people whose thoughts being 'controlled' progress beyond mere arbitrary opinions and potentially endanger others.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I got the reference.
> However, it's basically become a snarl word used by people whose thoughts being 'controlled' progress beyond mere arbitrary opinions and potentially endanger others.


In that case consider it that as aspect of "taking it back". I don't like losing words that are quite useful.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> In that case consider it that as aspect of "taking it back". I don't like losing words that are quite useful.


Fair point. (Honestly, Poe's Law is basically jammed up the ass of every possible political conversation now. I couldn't tell from the wording if you were for or against the whole "Wheaton's Law-breaking as a bannable offense" thing, and the last time I gave the benefit of the doubt turned out to be quite doubtworthy.)
Plus, it's also a handy identifier- anyone that acts like their *own* opinions are treated as wrongthink and that The Powers That Be or whatever tf is cracking down on them Orwell-style, but _doesn't _live in a place or situation that actually is that oppressive (ex: China and Russia, albeit in different ways), there's a good chance they're a wingnut that's just flailing about because they got banned for saying something horrible.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 20, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> deletion not actually being deletion



That's not uncommon, for any kind of social media site...



Plasmaster09 said:


> admins being able to view private shit



...but you get what you pay for, I suppose.



shamzie said:


> Lol acting like you're not well annoyed Parler is back online. You are, you're gutted.



Damn dude, I haven't seen a reach like that since the presidential fitness test in grade school.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 20, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> That's not uncommon, for any kind of social media site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that a third stupid thing, which is in part caused by false deletion, is that *admins can view literally all posts, including deleted ones in ADDITION to the private-convo-access thing I mentioned earlier.*
I assume you heard about the reason it was hackable already, right? The whole fail-open thing? Because with all of the other stupid shit Parler does, you can probably see why the last-days hack worked so well- admins have basically zero limitations.


----------

